# [RISOLTO] k3b e le USE flags

## neretux

Per emergere k3b ho aggiunto 

- in /etc/portage/package.use la riga

```
app-cdr/k3b accessibility kde qt3support webkit
```

-  in /etc/portage/package.keywords la riga 

```
app-cdr/k3b amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 x86

```

 e questo è il mio /etc/make.conf 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

# USE VARS

VAR_ARCH="mmx sse sse2 apng ipv6 pam"

VAR_NEG="-minimal"

VAR_XORG="ipv6 nptl udev xorg fam static-libs classic gallium nptl uuid X libkms zlib truetype unicode python gamin hardened"

USE="${VAR_ARCH} ${VAR_XORG} ${VAR_NEG}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

 ma continua a darmi sempre questo:

```
# emerge -pv k3b

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3:4[kde]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.3 (Change USE: +kde)

(dependency required by "app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "k3b" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Perchè? In cosa sbaglio?Last edited by neretux on Sun Jun 19, 2011 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

il messaggio indica di aggiungere la use kde al pacchetto webkit, per conformità con le impostazioni per k3b.

secondo me, una use inflazionata come kde andrebbe aggiunta direttamente in make.conf, o eliminata del tutto, altrimenti fenomeni come quello che descrivi capiteranno molto spesso.

tieni conto che aggiungere kde ad un solo pacchetto implica automaticamente compilare le kdelibs.

----------

## neretux

E quindi che dovrei fare? Se la use kde viene richiesta come faccio ad eliminarla del tutto?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, non abilitare la flag webkit   :Wink: 

anzi, disabilita tutte le flag e aggiungile una ad uno. quelle che ti danno problemi non aggiungerle   :Wink: 

----------

## neretux

Per limitare le dipendenze circolari ho fatto così:

- ho aggiunto lla flag kde in /etc/make.conf

- ho impostato

```
app-cdr/k3b webkit qt3support
```

 in /etc/portage/package.use

- ho impostato

```
<=sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4

<=x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2

<=x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1

<=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2

<=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2

<=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2
```

 in /etc/portage/package.mask (in pratica ho mascherato i pacchetti che mi indicava lui)

Solo che ora non riesco a risolvere queste che sono le uniche rimaste:

```

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

 (sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/hal required by @selected

  (sys-power/upower-0.9.11-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-power/upower required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Qualunque modifica io faccia aggiungendo "<",">", "<=" ecc. alla riga 

```
sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4
```

ecc. in /etc/portage/package.mask la situazione non cambia.

Come posso fare?Last edited by neretux on Wed Jun 15, 2011 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

a mio modo di vedere non c'è niente di difficile, semplicemente si tratta di aggiungere le USE giuste ai pacchetti giusti. Leggendo velocemente l'ebuild mi pare di capire che webkit sia necessario quindi qt-webkit te lo devi pigliare, così come la use kde con tutti gli annessi e connessi.

----------

## neretux

IL mio problema non sono più le flag, infatti in package.use sto usando le flags giuste, ma le dipendenze circolari: non so come rimuovere quella di hal. Con le altre ho semplicemente aggiunto un "<=" davanti ai relativi pacchetti in package.mask, ma questo non ne vuole proprio sapere.

Come posso fare?

----------

## Onip

non avevo visto il tuo ultimo post, scusa.

Andiamo con ordine.

Ti dice che hal è richiesto da @selected. O lo stai emergendo tu direttamente oppure è presente nel file world (quello in cui sono elencati i pacchetti che tu espressamente richiedi ad emerge di installare). Se è così rimuovilo.

```
# emerge -C sys-apps/hal
```

Il problema dell'ultimo post non è una dipendenza circolare, ma un'incompatibilità tra due pacchetti che non possono stare contemporaneamente nel sistema, hal e upower. Siccome hal è deprecato la soluzione è toglierlo come ti ho detto sopra.

k3b non ha quelle use, quindi è inutile che le imposti a lui e non ai pacchetti che invece le hanno e per cui sono richieste. Leggi bene l'output di emerge nel tuo primo post, ti dice "imposta +kde a qt-webkit perché richiesto da k3b".

quel mask che hai impostato non ti risolve sicuramente il problema, io lo toglierei.

Alla fine ricordati di dare un bel 

```
# emerge --depclean -a
```

per rimuovere eventuali dipendenze orfane di hal.

----------

## djinnZ

nelle use mettere -hal non limitarsi a toglierlo (almeno finché non è fuori dai maroni) ed emerge -C hal hal-info nell'altro thread lo ho spiegato.

<=x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1 non mi piace megliio mettere <=x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.3 o =x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2* ovviamente seguiti da ~x86/~amd64 o ** secondo i casi  :Wink: 

----------

## neretux

Ho risolto così e ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto:

- impostato /etc/portage/package.use in questo modo:

```

x11-libs/qt-qt3support kde

x11-libs/qt-webkit kde
```

- eliminato hal con 

```
# emerge -C sys-apps/hal

# emerge --depclean -a
```

Se do

```
 # emerge -pv k3b 
```

 non mi segnala nessun problema, solo che mi indica bloccati tutta una serie di pacchetti, nonostante abbia ripulito /etc/portage/package.mask.

Mi devo preoccupare?

----------

